# Boat build-a-long....Pics on post #260



## T.P.

Been trying to start it for a month now and just now had a break in work to try and get going. I'm just working on it when time allows, so it may take a while.


* Gonna be 17' OAL. 
* 3/16" bottom and transom. 
* 1/8" sides. 
* Forward center console.
* Front & rear casting decks.
* 6 degree deadrise.
* Full UHMW.
* Seating for three.
* 120-150 hp.

Yesterday afternoon we started on the bottom and tacked on the transom. Now we're starting on the stringers and hopefuly by the end of the day have the sides cut and tacked on.















ALL PICTURES ARE NOW IN POST 260....SORRY.


----------



## Todd71673

Man thats cool TP, makes me wish I could weld! Did you make that "jig" just for this project?


----------



## jerry russell

Man if I had those skills I could design one heck of a boat.  Those forward console boats are great. Looking forward to watching this one. Are you building something like this one?


----------



## Hunter Haven

Very neat...
Looking forward to seeing the progress..


----------



## RunninLite

What type of metal are you using? Looks like carbon coming up the sides aluminum on bottom.  Man thats plain just awesome!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Nice!


----------



## Jeff C.

Lookin forward to more pics and progress.


----------



## T.P.

jerry russell said:


> Man if I had those skills I could design one heck of a boat.  Those forward console boats are great. Looking forward to watching this one. Are you building something like this one?



Very similar but very different....



RunninLite said:


> What type of metal are you using? Looks like carbon coming up the sides aluminum on bottom.  Man thats plain just awesome!



All aluminum, that's the jig you're seeing.


----------



## fish bum

*New boat*

Very cool I just got back with my new hull.
Wish I had the skill to do my own also.
     Good luck!


----------



## Sultan of Slime

cool


----------



## Lanier Jim

I'm with Haven.  Post the progress.  thats just cool!

LJ


----------



## Hyper Sniper

T.P. Are you doing the welding and building? That is just an awesome lay out. You have some mad skills my man, I can't wait too see the outcome of this masterpiece you are building.


----------



## BradMyers

Fine looking build under way. I'm with the others and looking forward to watching the progress.


----------



## Workin2Hunt

Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## Maggie Dog

A great start, keep up the good work.
Did you buy some plans? Your own design?
Kinda looks like a Sam Devlin duck boat.


----------



## Lukikus2




----------



## j_seph

Kool


----------



## T.P.

It looks more like a boat today. Finished the stringers, then the sides were tacked on and the floor struts installed.

















Next will be casting decks and bracing and a whole heap of welding.


----------



## T.P.

Todd71673 said:


> Man thats cool TP, makes me wish I could weld! Did you make that "jig" just for this project?



Yeah, the jig was just for this one boat, by building the jig it helped me know how to cut the sheets.



Hyper Sniper said:


> T.P. Are you doing the welding and building?



Yes sir.....



Maggie Dog said:


> A great start, keep up the good work.
> Did you buy some plans? Your own design?
> Kinda looks like a Sam Devlin duck boat.




No plans, just kinda start cutting and see what you end up with.


----------



## Nicodemus

That looks like it`s gonna be a fine rig, T. I like all that bracin` and re-enforcement. It oughter jump rocks, stumps, and logs with no trouble.


----------



## T.P.

Nicodemus said:


> That looks like it`s gonna be a fine rig, T. I like all that bracin` and re-enforcement. It oughter jump rocks, stumps, and logs with no trouble.



That's my plan....


----------



## ChadF821

Very nice.


----------



## RockyS

I assume this will be jet, right?  That is going to one awesome stump jumping river boat.


----------



## Worley

*Boat*

Alright my friend...bout time for me To bring the old men over, and let them take a peek....looks good
I suppose some parts coming off water jet, If not I know where one is...


----------



## germag

Very cool!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Will she be a river/jet boat?


----------



## Lukikus2

Nice work. That's boat will last a lifetime.


----------



## snapdog

How did you shape the bottom? Clamps to the jig before welding?  What kind of welder are you using and could i do the same with a millermatic 210?


----------



## T.P.

shakey gizzard said:


> Will she be a river/jet boat?



Tru-dat!



snapdog said:


> How did you shape the bottom? Clamps to the jig before welding?  What kind of welder are you using and could i do the same with a millermatic 210?



The bottom was formed on a brake. I'm sure the 210 would work as long as it will accept a spoolgun.


----------



## j_seph

Hope this sucker floats


----------



## Hyper Sniper

What welder are you using? Is that a plasma cutter I see hanging in the boat? T.P. You are quite a doiturself kinda guy. Is that your shop at home? looks more like a welding shop...LOL


----------



## T.P.

Hyper Sniper said:


> What welder are you using? Is that a plasma cutter I see hanging in the boat? T.P. You are quite a doiturself kinda guy. Is that your shop at home? looks more like a welding shop...LOL



H.S., negative on the home shop, it's the poop hole I go to everyday to try and make a living... I'm using a Miller 252 with spoolgun and that's a plasma hanging on the side. We never weld aluminum so the plasma never gets used, for steel a good 'ol torch is hard to beat.


----------



## Bugpac

Superb work TP, Id be wearing that plasma out on steel or aluminum.


----------



## Lanier Jim

That's going to be one tough boat!  Awesome T.P.

LJ


----------



## Showman

When you get the chance, would you enlighten us poor souls on about how much this is gonna cost to finish (Hull that is)?


----------



## K80

Thats a heck of a cat house T.P. 

Looks good.  Looking foward to the finished product.


----------



## T.P.

K80 said:


> Thats a heck of a cat house T.P.



Never did get an answer to my question... I had to wing it.


----------



## T.P.

Front and rear casting deck tacked in place and the floor installed. Welding on the inside of the hull finished.


----------



## FishEd927

Mighty fine work.  Keep up the good job!


----------



## hudsonbay

How much? Can u make it a air boat? Need one fast!


----------



## Razor Blade

That is just too cool. How are you gonna finish it when done, sandblast , paint, ??  Scott


----------



## T.P.

hudsonbay said:


> How much? Can u make it a air boat? Need one fast!



Wal-Mart has some fans.... So yes!




Razor Blade said:


> That is just too cool. How are you gonna finish it when done, sandblast , paint, ??  Scott



The Jenny II will be painted. Not sure what color yet.



Oh.. she lookin good after todays progress.


----------



## shakey gizzard

What about spray foam between floor and hull?Just a thought!


----------



## T.P.

shakey gizzard said:


> What about spray foam between floor and hull?Just a thought!



I haven't come up with the answer to that yet? Is it needed? What actual purpose does it serve? Will water drain through the foam if sprayed in? Will it get water logged? Would loosely packed foam board be better?


----------



## shakey gizzard

Make it ride higher, make it unsinkable, wont get water logged, a channel would allow drainage, but no, its not needed!


----------



## T.P.

shakey gizzard said:


> Make it ride higher, make it unsinkable, wont get water logged, a channel would allow drainage, but no, its not needed!



School me on riding higher, someone else told me that also. How does foam that's not in the water make it ride higher. Seems to defy physics....


----------



## shakey gizzard

T.P. said:


> School me on riding higher, someone else told me that also. How does foam that's not in the water make it ride higher. Seems to defy physics....



Displacement/buoyancy


----------



## Les Miles

Looking good bro!


----------



## PASSBOY

T.P.  Thats some awesome work!  Holler if you need some help with a trailer! 

DP


----------



## bassboy1

T.P. said:


> How does foam that's not in the water make it ride higher.



It doesn't.  Only time it helps is if you swamp the boat, it'll keep it semi-afloat.


----------



## Todd71673

I've heard of using the foam board(closed cell) to stiffen the floor between braces. I don't know if bouyancy would come into factor unless the hull fails. I don't think I would spray it because you wouldn't have channels for it to drain. With nothing down there it would be easier to keep it clean with a spray hose. I don't know, just thinking out loud hoping to help.


----------



## JarheadDad

The only advantage to foam, that's already been pointed out, is if the hull fails you won't lose your boat. If that is something that appeals to you just use block foam fore and aft. It'll accomplish the same goal without clogging the drain flow.

If you are putting good power on it and weight isn't a huge factor (as in all electric boats) then something like a spray in bedliner on the bottom will make the boat more serviceable in regard to cleaning and never rusting. It does add weight though.

Another country heard from!  

Nice looking boat!


----------



## Hyper Sniper

T.P. I am also a welder and fabricator and Bother you are impresseing the cocka out of me. Fine Job buddy.


----------



## T.P.

Hyper Sniper said:


> T.P. I am also a welder and fabricator.



I'm sorry....









PM sent..


----------



## Hyper Sniper

I know RIGHT!!!


----------



## T.P.

I'm in the market for a used 120-150 horse, somebody point me in a direction. I've called several of the local to me places and they are fresh out.


----------



## K80Shooter

JarheadDad said:


> something like a spray in bedliner on the bottom will make the boat more serviceable in regard to cleaning and never *rusting*. It does add weight though.
> 
> Another country heard from!
> 
> Nice looking boat!



The boat is made out of aluminum which does not rust


----------



## T.P.

Finally getting somewhere now.


----------



## Hunter Haven

Awesome T


----------



## K80Shooter

Looking good T.P.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Dang brother! You are moving right along!!! That looks incredibly good.


----------



## Hyper Sniper

Just plain awesome brother. YOU DA MAN for sure!!!


----------



## The Foreigner

Very nice -  I wish I had some skills approaching that!


----------



## Webbslinger

Wow T.P. that is one impressive build.


----------



## creteus

T.P. Flotation foam, as others have said, is just for floatation if the boat takes on water. It is also a coast guard regulation to have enough foam to keep a boat afloat for 16 hours. When I rebuilt the deck and stringers on my boat I removed all the foam and did not put it back.  Thats a good looking boat you have there


----------



## K80

Coming along very nice.


----------



## T.P.

creteus said:


> It is also a coast guard regulation to have enough foam to keep a boat afloat for 16 hours.




If'n it's a regulation, I ain't doin it! Say no to foam!


----------



## SowGreen

You sure you've never done this before?


----------



## germag

Very, very impressive.


----------



## bassboy1

creteus said:


> It is also a coast guard regulation to have enough foam to keep a boat afloat for 16 hours.


It's a regulation for boat manufacturers offering a prefabricated boat for sale, but not for someone building their own boat, or when building a one-off custom boat.


----------



## JimC

TP just use the blue or pink stuff from the box stores between the hull and deck leave a section in the middle  open for water to channel through. 1 it will keep the boat floating if something were to happen. 2 it will tighten up the deck between the deck and hull without having to have 200 ribs  3 It also is a sound barrier. Just a thought. I would add it if it were my boat. ......PS i need to talk with you one day about your Aluminum welding skillzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Todd71673

Sound deadening could be a major benefit, you wouldn't want that thing to ring like a bell!


----------



## triton

Awsome!!!! Do you have any access to get wires & cables from console to the back?


----------



## sinclair1

Looks great TP. You know building a jig is only cost effective if you build 5 of them Better cut out some more


----------



## meers

how are you going to attach the uhmw? most do it before they put in the decks. with your skills, you have a plan. You taking orders yet?


----------



## T.P.

triton said:


> Awsome!!!! Do you have any access to get wires & cables from console to the back?



It's wide open under the floor.



sinclair1 said:


> Looks great TP. You know building a jig is only cost effective if you build 5 of them Better cut out some more



There isn't anything cost effective about this boat....



meers said:


> how are you going to attach the uhmw? most do it before they put in the decks. with your skills, you have a plan. You taking orders yet?



I got a plan.



Woooohoooo... gas tank just showed up. 19 gallons of fun.


----------



## Maggie Dog

Your boat looks bullet proof.
How much do you think your boat weighs?
it's a rock / stump jumper for sure.


----------



## T.P.

Some more progress pics. It's hard to tell sometimes if anything has gotten done, it's a slow go.


----------



## germag

meers said:


> how are you going to attach the uhmw? most do it before they put in the decks. with your skills, you have a plan. You taking orders yet?



OK....I'm going to have to reveal my ignorance. What the heck is a uhmw?


----------



## meers

you mean to tell me you can identify a snake by its scientific name, dna profile,and the toxicity of its venom by its region and you don't know what uhmw is? what kind of redneck are you.


----------



## Danny Leigh

germag said:


> OK....I'm going to have to reveal my ignorance. What the heck is a uhmw?



Ultra High Molecular Weight polyethylene (very hard plastic)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultra-high-molecular-weight_polyethylene


----------



## germag

meers said:


> you mean to tell me you can identify a snake by its scientific name, dna profile,and the toxicity of its venom by its region and you don't know what uhmw is? what kind of redneck are you.



Not a good one.I'm a much better cajun.

Besides...why didn't _you_ answer my question? You didn't know either, did you? 

Jeez, I'm supposed to know herpetology AND plastics?


----------



## Lukikus2

T.P. said:


> I'm in the market for a used 120-150 horse, somebody point me in a direction. I've called several of the local to me places and they are fresh out.



Boat is looking great. 

On the motor, rule of thumb on fuel usage is usually about 10% of horse power at WOT. A 120 hp would be around 12 gal. per hour and 150 hp would be around 15 gal. per hour. Just something to consider with a 19 gal. tank.


----------



## germag

Danny Leigh said:


> Ultra High Molecular Weight polyethylene (very hard plastic)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultra-high-molecular-weight_polyethylene



Thank you, Danny.


----------



## meers

It helps displace impacts, protects from punctures and slides over obstacles better.


----------



## DINK MASTER

Dude, that is crazy good right there. That boat is awesome !!


----------



## T.P.

Lukikus2 said:


> Boat is looking great.
> 
> On the motor, rule of thumb on fuel usage is usually about 10% of horse power at WOT. A 120 hp would be around 12 gal. per hour and 150 hp would be around 15 gal. per hour. Just something to consider with a 19 gal. tank.



Boat should very seldom see WOT...But....It's a point I hadn't even considered. A rookie I am.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

I'll take one with a handicap parking sticker and a bait tank full of shad please!!


----------



## RunninLite

That looks really first class. Is that shop you are building in Hyro- Chem?


----------



## T.P.

Maggie Dog said:


> How much do you think your boat weighs?


As or right now, I have no idea. As soon as I get a trailer built I'm gonna run it to the truck scales and find out.




RunninLite said:


> That looks really first class. Is that shop you are building in Hyro- Chem?



Negatory, not sure where Hydro-Chem is but this is in Jefferson.


----------



## fishingguy61

First, the whole thing looks completely fake, like it was fabricated...... LOL. Obviously kidding. That is true American craftmanship and you are indeed a master craftsman. I only wish I had the resources to do the same thing. 

Put the nicest motor you can on that fine watercraft and be sure to keep us all updated.


----------



## T.P.

Cut a hole in a perfectly good boat.








Tunnel about ready to install.


----------



## Lukikus2

A couple of suggestions while your building if you weren't going to do it anyway.

When you run your wiring in the hull put a pull rope or cable in it for future wiring purposes. Makes for easy additional wiring.

Want it to bling? Put some courtesy lights in it. In the side of the decks and console. You can put diodes in to to toggle them all on at once or seperately. Very inexpensive also.


----------



## Lukikus2

T.P. said:


> Cut a hole in a perfectly good boat.
> 
> 
> 
> Tunnel about ready to install.




Just gets sweeter


----------



## Wild Turkey

A suggestion.
I had a sea ark duck boat that had flotation pods welded on the outside of the transom. They really helped get the boat on plane quickly and protected the side of the motor from stumps etc.
Kinda like trim tabs. Mine could be pressurized with air.
Each one was right at the outside of the transom, 15" wide and stuck back about 15". Ill never have an alum boat without them.


----------



## Wild Turkey

A pvc tube with pull rope from CC to transom and one to bow.
Makes rigging easy and keeps all the grime etc. off your wiring.
leave and extra pull cord in it for that future rewire or transducer change.


----------



## germag

Wild Turkey said:


> A pvc tube with pull rope from CC to transom and one to bow.
> Makes rigging easy and keeps all the grime etc. off your wiring.
> leave and extra pull cord in it for that future rewire or transducer change.



Yeah, that's one thing you won't regret. When I rewired my last boat, I put an extra trolling motor wiring set in as well as a pull cord. It was a tight fit...I had to use a lot of grease and a 4-wheeler with a winch to make the pull, but it will make life easier for the guy that owns it now if he has to rewire the trolling motor again.


----------



## brianj

That's gonna be an awesome ride - you had some serious skills...


----------



## T.P.

Tunnel finished and strakes tacked on.


----------



## DINK MASTER

Sweeeet...keep um coming !!


----------



## doehunter

very nice love it


----------



## T.P.

A little more work completed today.


----------



## Jeff C.

Have you taken any orders yet?? I don't want to be too far down on the list. 

Lookin really nice!!!


----------



## triton

Any updates???


----------



## T.P.

triton said:


> Any updates???



Just finished the uhmw. WoW.... what a freakin pain that was. 486 holes in the bottom now.


----------



## T.P.

Also started on a trailer for it the other day but had to stop and finish the bottom of the boat so I could flip it back over and sit it on the trailer to mount the side rails. 

Trailer building much easier than boat building...


----------



## Grey Ghost

Great work. About how much did the UHMW weigh?


----------



## T.P.

I used (2)- 4' x 10' sheets @ 2.5lbs sq ft. So around 200 lbs. I just googled 1/2" UHMW and it said it was 2.5lbs ft. I think this is correct? It really didn't feel that heavy.


----------



## j_seph

T.P. said:


> I used (2)- 4' x 10' sheets @ 2.5lbs sq ft. So around 200 lbs. I just googled 1/2" UHMW and it said it was 2.5lbs ft. I think this is correct? It really didn't feel that heavy.


Your just a strong young man


----------



## T.P.

j_seph said:


> Your just a strong young man



Well, I have been workin out. Been powerliftin 12oz at a time.


----------



## Troutman3000

How do you seal up the hull after punching all those holes in it?


----------



## Robert Eidson

I HATE YOU !!!!!!  You got mad skills..... Great post......


----------



## Lukikus2

Robert Eidson said:


> I HATE YOU !!!!!!  You got mad skills..... Great post......





Yea he does. Nice quality stuff there T.P. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

T.P. said:


> Well, I have been workin out. Been powerliftin 12oz at a time.



You must have sold your tall boy weight set


----------



## Savage7mm

Thats an awesome build!!! How much would you build me a basic 14 1/2 foot with 38" bottom. Im going to run a jet ski power plant with the umhw bottom.


----------



## T.P.

Savage7mm said:


> Thats an awesome build!!! How much would you build me a basic 14 1/2 foot with 38" bottom. Im going to run a jet ski power plant with the umhw bottom.



LoL... Negatory! My desire to be a boat builder has been cured with this one. I could never sell one for enough to get my money back.


----------



## T.P.

Troutman3000 said:


> How do you seal up the hull after punching all those holes in it?



Drill a small hole and shove a big screw in it!



Robert Eidson said:


> I HATE YOU !!!!!!  You got mad skills..... Great post......



Where'd the love go?


----------



## Savage7mm

T.P. said:


> LoL... Negatory! My desire to be a boat builder has been cured with this one. I could never sell one for enough to get my money back.




I figured that would be the answer..lol..I wish I had your you patience.


----------



## Lukikus2

T.P. said:


> LoL... Negatory! My desire to be a boat builder has been cured with this one. I could never sell one for enough to get my money back.



What about a few hundred? Just takes a template and patent. More you do, easier it gets.  

Made In America!


----------



## j_seph

Lukikus2 said:


> What about a few hundred? Just takes a template and patent. More you do, easier it gets.
> 
> Made In America!



What ^ he ^ said.
you could have a TP6018, TP4816, and my favorite model the TP8424


----------



## fish bum

*Motor*

T.p.  have you made up your mind about a motor yet?
Good job with the plastic!


----------



## T.P.

fish bum said:


> T.p.  have you made up your mind about a motor yet?
> Good job with the plastic!



The 115 Merc in Missouri is the only one I have found. I need to find one quick though.... Didn't realize it would be this hard to find a good late model engine. It seems everyone is just fixing what they have instead of replacing nowdays.


----------



## T.P.

Added some "hang-on......" rails and found an engine today. Gonna paint mid-week and strap the motor on and then run all the wiring.

Getting closer.


----------



## krazywayne

Sir! That is awesome!


----------



## Dustin Pate

That thing is gonna be sick!!!


----------



## EClass

Curious on the weight? All Alumn? Bad  * build!!


----------



## shakey gizzard

How many rod holders will she have?


----------



## T.P.

EClass said:


> Curious on the weight? All Alumn? Bad  * build!!




Gonna carry it to the scales on Monday or so.




shakey gizzard said:


> How many rod holders will she have?



It has 34' of top rail, how many rod holders can I sqeeze in there?


----------



## Chris S.

Nice Rig, Congrats on the build.


----------



## DINK MASTER

Great work.....thanks for sharing....it's cool watching it come together !!


----------



## Sultan of Slime

This is awesome!


----------



## fishingga

Bait tanks to boats.  TP you are very talented.  Great Post!!


----------



## T.P.

fishingga said:


> Bait tanks to boats.  TP you are very talented.  Great Post!!



I graduated at the top of my class in manual labor.... I'm not much good for nothin else.


Trailer done.


----------



## Lukikus2

SWEET


----------



## nkbigdog

Some times it not about the cost, but the journey getting there!! You my friend have some great skills...and something to be proud of..


----------



## Todd71673

Sweet trailer!


----------



## gary b

Awesome job. I did custom fab. My whole life always wanted to build one,maybe one day. Great job


----------



## Worley

*Boat*

Atta boy, me Chris/ Holder have high expectations as the film crew....hurry up bout time to head to the woods...


----------



## MagSPot

......where do you need uhmw........ looking good


----------



## BradMyers

Man TP I've really enjoyed this thread, as a former iron worker things like this get me fired up! Awesome work.


----------



## rockwalker

It maybe a little late but on the foam
Situation I have seen many people buy the pool noodles cut them in half and lay them in under the floor. By cutting them in half it still allows the water to drain under them.

Just an idea.

 I must say this thread is really impressive!!!!


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg

T.P., man you got mad skills !!!!!


----------



## Coenen

I'm not sure what else there is to say about it at this point, but incredible.  Folks talk about "the pride of ownership," but this takes it to a whole new level.

You should get a replica done of the first fish you get out of it, sort like how businesses keep frame their first dollar!


----------



## triton

AWSOME Man!!!


----------



## aragorn1

Can't wait to see the finished product!!  Awesome!!


----------



## T.P.

1st coat.


----------



## Todd71673

Looking good TP! Are ya getting excited yet?


----------



## T.P.

Todd71673 said:


> Looking good TP! Are ya getting excited yet?



Less than a week and me and the bananaboat will be on the water....


I'm starting to think some folks don't like the color I picked out....


----------



## Dustin Pate

T.P. said:


> Less than a week and me and the bananaboat will be on the water....
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think some folks don't like the color I picked out....



I'll ride in it whatever color it is.


----------



## T.P.

Dustin Pate said:


> I'll ride in it whatever color it is.



Won't be long now.....


----------



## porkbelly

T.P. said:


> Less than a week and me and the bananaboat will be on the water....
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think some folks don't like the color I picked out....



Let me ride in it and I'll tell you if I like the color or not. By the way what color is that. Yes I'm color blind.


----------



## aabradley82

T.P. don't let anybody talk smack about the color. I built my maalox minnow and the color is fine, except my 4yr old wants a red boat now. Wish I had your skills with the aluminium, I had to make do with a skill-saw and a lot of glue for my wood boat. Can't wait to see the finished product, with blood on the decks.

Andrew


----------



## Todd71673

Color, heck I'd fish out of a pink boat as long as I was fishing! And the color always changes with the second coat.


----------



## Lanier Jim

T.P. - we play around alot on the forum ragging each other - but dude, that is awesome!   You will have to take me out in it one day...we'll drop shot some stripers!   

LJ


----------



## gary b

Looks like zinc primer


----------



## oops1

Very nice. But why has it taken you a month and some change?  It only took Bruce from Swamp People one episode. ..that's just an hour seriously that boat and trailer are truly phenomenal. Really enjoyed this thread and as others have said. ..can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## bassboy1

gary b said:


> Looks like zinc primer



It sure does.  Methinks TP's playing some of y'all for fools.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Looks like the zinc primer ... that was the same baby crap green/yellow that mine turned out .... second coat makes it look much better!!


----------



## T.P.

bassboy1 said:


> It sure does.  Methinks TP's playing some of y'all for fools.



Nah, just funnin with everybody.

After one coat of that nasty yaller poo primer yesterday that I thought was gonna kill me last night from the coughing, no breath, sneezing and made me feel like I just done 9 hits of acid, I bought a better respirator this morning and applied a second coat of it.

This is the first coat of the grey finish paint.

Not sure I'm feeling it? Maybe it's just the lack of lettering or something? Maybe it's just the color altogether? Maybe it's the paint fumes that are confusing me?


----------



## T.P.

Lanier Jim said:


> T.P. - we play around alot on the forum ragging each other - but dude, that is awesome!   You will have to take me out in it one day...we'll drop shot some stripers!
> 
> LJ



Will do! But can we drop shot in 2 feet of water?


----------



## Lukikus2

Looking good.

Maybe battleship grey is the right color


----------



## DINK MASTER

Awesome...keep em coming !


----------



## Hyper Sniper

Me Wanna ride the Bannana Express Big Guy! Don't you forget about me...


----------



## bassboy1

T.P. said:


> This is the first coat of the grey finish paint.
> 
> Not sure I'm feeling it? Maybe it's just the lack of lettering or something? Maybe it's just the color altogether? Maybe it's the paint fumes that are confusing me?



Hmm.  I actually like it.  I might have left the pipe rails bare, but I think the color looks sharp.

That glossy paint is usually good at showing the slightest distortions, but from that shot, it looks as if you did an excellent job keeping the sides clean and fair, which isn't the easiest thing to do on that style hull (flat sides, with no flam or flare or other curvature that would naturally fair a sheet).


----------



## blink

Dude that looks really awesome.

I can hook you up with some lettering when you get ready for it.


----------



## AlanShort

Man that boat looks just like one I'm looking for. Wanna build me one? I'm being serious, great looking boat!


----------



## Todd71673

I'm a fan of gray, so I like it. Now it needs some scuffs and a couple of scratches along with a muddy water stain halfway up the gunnel and it will look awesome. On another note, 9 hits, wow I use to party hard back in my day but I ever partied that hard!


----------



## T.P.

Todd71673 said:


> On another note, 9 hits, wow I use to party hard back in my day but I ever partied that hard!



Yes Sir! I was whacked out last night.....That was some rough stuff! I thought I was slopping in the mud at Woodstock for a minute....


----------



## T.P.

Hyper Sniper said:


> Me Wanna ride the Bannana Express Big Guy! Don't you forget about me...



Oh....it's on!


----------



## Hyper Sniper

Awesome Dude!!!!! I am looking forward too it BIG TIME!


----------



## Showman

Makes me home sick-NOT!  I may be retired Navy but I never cared for the Battleship Grey, LOL.  Now, AVIATION BLUE, now that is a striking color for a boat for sure. Where you gonna mount the 5" Coaxial Cannon?  That way, jet skiers will leave a wide berth around you.  But if you are gonna mount a 115 Merc Jet, I think you will have no problem chasing down the offending Jet Ski's.  J/K

Man that is looking like it will be a BEAST of a boat.  Can't wait for you to publish the stat's on it's performance when you get it finished.  

I do have a question though:  When you were doing the design for the Jet Tunnel, did you even give any thought to what difference you would have had to make in dimensions if you had wanted it for a Prop Tunnel?  I'm just curious because that is what I was really looking for when I bought my R1860CC Lowe (and couldn't get a tunnel in it).


----------



## T.P.

Showman said:


> Makes me home sick-NOT!  I may be retired Navy but I never cared for the Battleship Grey, LOL.  Now, AVIATION BLUE, now that is a striking color for a boat for sure. Where you gonna mount the 5" Coaxial Cannon?  That way, jet skiers will leave a wide berth around you.  But if you are gonna mount a 115 Merc Jet, I think you will have no problem chasing down the offending Jet Ski's.  J/K
> 
> Man that is looking like it will be a BEAST of a boat.  Can't wait for you to publish the stat's on it's performance when you get it finished.
> 
> I do have a question though:  When you were doing the design for the Jet Tunnel, did you even give any thought to what difference you would have had to make in dimensions if you had wanted it for a Prop Tunnel?  I'm just curious because that is what I was really looking for when I bought my R1860CC Lowe (and couldn't get a tunnel in it).



It wouldn't have been any harder to make it a prop tunnel, the difference being the prop tunnel is a much bigger cut-out and rounded to the shape of the prop. Unfortunatly, in tunnels you can only have one design or the other, they are so different that one design can't be made to work with prop or jet.


----------



## Showman

When I was stationed in Key West, I knew a couple that had a 34' (? on actual size) Penyan yacht with twin tunnels.  I was amazed at how shallow that boat would run.  I have run across the "Lakes" headed out to the Marques more than once with them and it had no problem running on plane through the 3-4' shallows.  I know this has nothing to do with what you are doing but I thought it was interesting info.  I have been wanting to run the Flint River from the 32 bridge ramp up toward Lake Blackshear.  I know a Tunnel is really what I need and since I don't have one, have been hesitant to put my boat in there (especially since it is low water right now).  I haven't been up there in many years and really can't remember what the average depth is or where the big rocks are.  I may brave it one of these days though and just putt-putt it and refresh my memory.


----------



## jerry russell

T.P. said:


> It wouldn't have been any harder to make it a prop tunnel, the difference being the prop tunnel is a much bigger cut-out and rounded to the shape of the prop. Unfortunatly, in tunnels you can only have one design or the other, they are so different that one design can't be made to work with prop or jet.



When I ordered my Lowe 1760 tunnel with a very similar design,  I did not know there was a difference between tunnel designs and a jet was out of the question for me. I just stuck a prop motor on the thing with a very bad result. It literally threw water all the way to the front console of the boat. The boat simply would not function.
I then put the hyd. jack plate with a 10" setback on there and the performance is fantastic. It also allows for use in some crazy shallow water. The boat performs its best at the highest possible jacked height. Performance crashes when the motor is droped to transom level.

I LOVE your boat. It looks like a tank and being a duck hunter I think camo would look awesome but that boat will turn heads no matter the color. Great job.


----------



## snapdog

UNBELIEVABLE. I have enjoyed this build better than monster garage and biker build off and i loved both of those shows.   I wish you were my neighbor so that I could have watched this build from up close. I have dreamed of owning an Outlaw Lynx or Tomcat that is built in Canada for about four years now. After seeing your boat it sure makes me want oun of yours.... AWSOME


----------



## NCHillbilly

Looks like it needs a gun turret on the front of it.  That would come in handy for duck huntin, too.


----------



## Showman

NCHillbilly said:


> Looks like it needs a gun turret on the front of it.  That would come in handy for duck huntin, too.



Naw. Put a set of Twin 50's on the Bow and a 5" Coaxial on the rear deck.  Take care of the Ducks and the dad-gum Jet Skiers at the same time.


----------



## peanutman04

nice boat! you got my yote pup yet?


----------



## T.P.

A little work done today.


----------



## DINK MASTER

GOOD STUFF...keep us updated !!


----------



## GAMEBRED1

Very nice! Glad you didn't skimp on the aluminum. You wouldn't believe how many well known boat manufacturers use 6061. I see alot of "American Made" comments here but I think whats more important is that its "Well Made" and I mean that with the highest respect. "Give a man a boat and he may catch a fish." "Give a man the knowledge to build one and he'll go broke doing so."


----------



## Showman

Hmmm, you mounted the TM with that much of a hang-over?  Think you should have built a shelf to mount it on.  You are going to have a lot of Flexing in that mount.


----------



## T.P.

Showman said:


> Hmmm, you mounted the TM with that much of a hang-over?  Think you should have built a shelf to mount it on.  You are going to have a lot of Flexing in that mount.



It won't flex, that's the way it mounts.


Drain plugs installed.


----------



## firefighterfree

Looking good T.P.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Here I finished that company logo you asked for. Gonna look sweet on the side!!


----------



## T.P.

Sultan of Slime said:


> Here I finished that company logo you asked for. Gonna look sweet on the side!!



Thanks! That turned out better than I imagined!

Put me in an order for 3000 rolls!


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Your are gonna need it for all the skidmarks you create when you have to race the crazy kayaker!!!


----------



## Chris S.

This boat is an excellent example of something being done right!

Great craftsmanship and def. a tough and cool looking river/fishing rig.

Congrats.


----------



## T.P.

Lookey what the mailman done brought!


----------



## Todd71673

Thats Nice right there!


----------



## Lukikus2

Woo Hoo.

Times a gettin' close now.


----------



## T.P.

Added some non-skid black to the rails, I think it looks much better.


----------



## Maggie Dog

Your gonna be eating those river bugs, better get a small windshield.

Awesome build.


----------



## rondv

T.P. said:


> Added some non-skid black to the rails, I think it looks much better



So do I. I like the boat color; it looks like a G3 deluxe color.
I have a G3 tunnel jet but I really like the boat you've built. I've had to weld mine several times because of river fishing. I have a 60/40 jet and it is the very minimum on the 1656. I think you'll need every bit of the 115. Looks good and good luck!


----------



## MagSPot

that boat looks a lot like a river rocket where did you come up with the design. looks great maybe i see you on secret river in few months.......


----------



## T.P.

MagSPot said:


> that boat looks a lot like a river rocket where did you come up with the design. looks great maybe i see you on secret river in few months.......



The design came out of my head, don't know about the river rocket, never seen one.


----------



## Webbslinger

Me thinks when Isaac clears out, T.P. will be going in... Looking good bro.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Paint some Black or darker gray lightening bolts on the sides from the stern to the bow....  it would break up the "solid" grey of sides the way they are now.... 

Or ...hang/lay some net of some fashion(spiderweb) over it and shadow it with black/darker gray .... leaves the net pattern on the gray.....

I told you that primer was "bad" .... I painted it in the open with a little breeze and a mask .... still like to have croaked ... that is bad stuff... no mistaken the baby crap color either!!


----------



## T.P.

BriarPatch99 said:


> I told you that primer was "bad" .... I painted it in the open with a little breeze and a mask .... still like to have croaked ... that is bad stuff... no mistaken the baby crap color either!!



Yessir, that was some mean stuff!!! I still feel it stuck to the inside of my lungs.


----------



## T.P.

Controls installed.






Letters on.


----------



## Showman

Getting Close.  You getting excited?


----------



## crappiedex

I dont know how you do it... with moving so much  

Mighty fine


----------



## T.P.

Engine installed and wires almost finished.


----------



## Troutman3000

wow!


----------



## pstrahin

Man TP, that thing looks great.


----------



## T.P.

Looking at the second picture, I don't think I ever tightened up the steering cable. Might ort to do that.


----------



## Nicodemus

I`ll tell you, that is one good lookin` rig.


----------



## T.P.

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll tell you, that is one good lookin` rig.



Thank you kindly, sir. I'm having a love/hate relationship with it right now.

Hopefully, I'm on the downhill stretch though.


----------



## Maggie Dog

Get her wet!


----------



## Etoncathunter

That is an awesome rig.  Put me down for one. You take coupons, right?


----------



## j_seph

Man build you a bracket for the the head of the trolling motor(the end that the wires go in) a few good bumps and that head bouncing is gonna kill your motor. It's got mine twice by rough water and bouncing up and down when stored


----------



## BradMyers

Awesome looking craft. Hopefully you can get some video of her going on the maiden run.


----------



## Troutman3000

j_seph said:


> Man build you a bracket for the the head of the trolling motor(the end that the wires go in) a few good bumps and that head bouncing is gonna kill your motor. It's got mine twice by rough water and bouncing up and down when stored



Good call - especially on the hard aluminum.


----------



## oops1

Unreal...that's some fine craftsmanship ...


----------



## DINK MASTER

Dude...you should really be proud of that boat. It's been awesome to watch it come together.


----------



## pine nut

That looks like a fine river runner rght there!  I sure do like it!


----------



## The Original Rooster

That is a solid looking boat and trailer! Can't wait to see pictures of her on the water!


----------



## SeeinStripes

That is an amazing boat.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Racin' stripes-it needs racin' stripes. 

That's amazing, TP-fine looking boat, you gots skills!


----------



## davedirt

Outstanding job all around.............those jets are cool until you suck up something in the dark or running a river at about forty and the motor cuts out and there is way to steir it......fine job on the build.


----------



## grizzlyblake

Awesome thread.


----------



## Showman

You gonna mount a Depth/fishfinder/GPS?


----------



## snapdog

*New Boat Company ???*

I see you already have a name for your new boat building company.  I want mine to with a serial number less than ten please.


----------



## yelper43

One sweet ride


----------



## fulltime

davedirt said:


> Outstanding job all around.............those jets are cool until you suck up something in the dark or running a river at about forty and the motor cuts out and there is way to steir it......fine job on the build.



i bet this set up won't see no 40, might bump 30.


----------



## K80Shooter

fulltime said:


> i bet this set up won't see no 40, might bump 30.



It makes no diff. 30, 40 or 50 it's one fine boat.


----------



## fulltime

K80Shooter said:


> It makes no diff. 30, 40 or 50 it's one fine boat.



you are right on with that! he's doing it right for sure!!


----------



## triton

It will get him there and back WITH PRIDE of knowing he built it himself!!! GREAT BOAT and I enjoyed watching it come along .Enough said.


----------



## woods&water

TP   I run a jetboat myself and 30mph is all I want when running in 2 to 3 inches of water dodging stumps and rocks. What you have built is a "tank" that will stand up to anything that a river can dish out. MIGHTY FINE JOB!!!


----------



## Showman

Yeah, but TP can go places, fish waters us prop jobs just dream about.  I am still itching to see what his performance figures are going to be.  I think he will have roughly a 37mph top end, float in spit, and turn a head or two with that sleek water craft he has built.  Rocks and Stumps are gonna jump out of his way, knowing they have met their match.  Fish are gonna beg to be caught just to be seen with him in that fine example of American ingenuity.


----------



## M80

T.P. said:


> Engine installed and wires almost finished.



GA #'s, dont they need to be NM#'s

Great Job on a good looking boat, hopefully I'll get to see it on the water sometime.


----------



## tree cutter 08

you sure got it done quick. looks great. how many hours you got in that boat? that metal work is a slow go, for me anyway.


----------



## Hyper Sniper

T.P. You are the man my friend!!! I love your new model and can't wait to pucker up in it. GREAT JOB BUDDY!


----------



## MagSPot

very nice. Your world will never be the same with that uhmw on the bottom. You did a really good job on this boat no short cuts. I see you in the spring. you know where


----------



## fishingguy61

I don't think any current boatbuilder has any model that can top yours. Let us know how the maiden voyage goes!


----------



## crappie man

totally amazing i have never seen anything like it , you have amazing skills my friend . I am totally blown away make sure you post picks of her first voyage . i cannot wait to see ,,,,


----------



## fishingga

TP,
I think you could have about paid for your materials by holding a raffle to see who gets to ride with you on the maiden voyage!!  

Just an amazing job.


----------



## grim

Very impressive.


----------



## Showman

Ya got it on the water yet?


----------



## 281

wow!!!you are the man t.p.we might go to the river instead of rabbit hunting!!!good job


----------



## .HOLD EM HOOK.

Fine art!!!


----------



## j_seph

come on T.P. was that you I seen putting in at Clarkes Bridge last week?


----------



## Cottontail

Thanks for the boat T.P. I am really looking forward to putting her in the water. It ain't every day a man gets his own boat custom built by his rabbit hunting buddy. I might even let you and Bigwheel ride in her this spring .


----------



## T.P.

Cottontail said:


> Thanks for the boat T.P. I am really looking forward to putting her in the water. It ain't every day a man gets his own boat custom built by his rabbit hunting buddy. I might even let you and Bigwheel ride in her this spring .



Finally got my boat back from Cottontail - Note to self: never mix alcohol, cards and boats.


----------



## T.P.

Finally ready for the maiden voyage in the morning.

Graph installed, port/starboard lights and of course dual cup-holders.









Fire extinguisher cause you never know....








Intake fins bolted on and thru-hull transducer installed, should be in a bullet proof location.








Seats and bait tank installed.


----------



## blood on the ground

WOW, you are one skilled dude!

T.P. said... what? who buys a boat?? I will just build one!!!


----------



## rydert

nice looking boat T.P...............where you been?


----------



## T.P.

rydert said:


> nice looking boat T.P...............where you been?



Been workin like a rented skid-steer. I'm done with it though, I'm a Democrat now.


----------



## tllewis

Beautiful job. Becareful if you go in sub 32 degree weather though, that thing will get like a skating rink, quick, i bet.


----------



## krazywayne

That is an awesome rig! Cant wait to see pics of it running and the fish you catch! Congrats sir!


----------



## Webbslinger

Way to go T.P. good luck on your maiden voyage and take plenty pics. Hope you have the best of luck all around!


----------



## T.P.

Boat ran flawlesly(after I figured out I had the fuel line on backwards...). Boat ran like a top and I was impressed overall. I took plenty of video with two go-pro cameras, unfortunatly when I tried to play them there was nothing there? Something about "unsupported files".

Gonna go back in a day or two to try the videoing again.

I did get a picture of the first fish caught out of the Leah Marie though!


----------



## Lanier Jim

Dang T.P. - we give each other alot of mess...but that is awesome!   Congrats and keep putting fish in the boat.

LJ


----------



## Dustin Pate

Nice job!


----------



## Bream Pole

I'm speechless!  That is an awsome boat.


----------



## Hyper Sniper

T.P. That is a great fish to break the boat in with. So glad to hear the boat performed well and look forward to hearing of many great trips in the future. Great Job brother.


----------



## brianj

Very cool that you built you own boat; even more impressive it floats and runs like you expected - I wouldn't be that lucky...
Congrats a gain on quite an accomplishment and good looking fish too!


----------



## jrobbins

Nice work,  I can only imagine the hours it took to build...


----------



## fishingguy61

T.P. said:


> Boat ran flawlesly(after I figured out I had the fuel line on backwards...). Boat ran like a top and I was impressed overall. I took plenty of video with two go-pro cameras, unfortunatly when I tried to play them there was nothing there? Something about "unsupported files".
> 
> Gonna go back in a day or two to try the videoing again.
> 
> I did get a picture of the first fish caught out of the Leah Marie though!



Almost hard to imagine. You built probably one of the finest boats ever seen in modern times and had the fuel line on backwards? LOL. I guess it goes to show nobody is perfect but at least you got a lot closer to perfection than most. 

Please stop by the cloning booth on the way to the lake. This country could use more like you.


----------



## T.P.

Sorry, I organized all my pics in Photobucket and didn't realize that it would delete them from here.

All photos here.


----------



## fishingguy61

Unless I missed it, could you post some pics of its maiden voyage?


----------



## T.P.

fishingguy61 said:


> Unless I missed it, could you post some pics of its maiden voyage?



Don't have any yet. Had it on the lake 3 times so far and took some video, but none worth posting. Not really impressive to just see a boat going across the lake. 

Hopefully within the next week or so I'm gonna put it in the river and get some video and show what it will do. With these rains we've just received the rivers are getting useable now.


----------



## Coenen

I would disagree, a boat going across the water is definitely impressive when you built it yourself from scratch!


----------



## BradMyers

Coenen said:


> I would disagree, a boat going across the water is definitely impressive when you built it yourself from scratch!



That's what I'm talking about, I'd rather watch a boat cruise on the water over something with rubber on asphalt.


----------



## T.P.

Finally got around to adding a short video.


----------



## porkbelly

Been watching this progress since you posted the start. An awesome boat. You are a master boat builder. Kinda scary with them rocks coming up fast. At least they would be to me.


----------



## snapdog

*Awsome*

I want it,i want it.


----------



## the HEED!

TP that thing is slick man!


----------



## The Foreigner

Wow. Good work.


----------



## fishingguy61

Did you beat up the prop? I would have babied that thing, given all the work you put into building it. Would love to see some detailed pics of it on the water....


----------



## Worley

*Boat*



fishingguy61 said:


> Did you beat up the prop? I would have babied that thing, given all the work you put into building it. Would love to see some detailed pics of it on the water....



He done tore the prop slap off that motor, trust me.


----------



## Hyper Sniper

I have had the honor of fishing with T.P. in this hand built rig. I assure you it did not disappoint. He has done a class build on this boat, and I must say there is very few people who could pull off building such a high class boat, let alone any boat...lol

Congrats T.P. for a wonderful accomplishment of building a rig we all wish we could call our own. Oh by the way this guy can fish just as well!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Where the picz


----------



## Fletch_W

Nice bump, migmack.



This pic makes it look almost like a tri-hull.  I can't figure out what kind of illusion is going on here.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Awesome looking rig, Fletch.


----------



## Fletch_W

no no no.... those are the op's pics from photobucket.


----------



## blood on the ground

T.P. said:


> Sorry, I organized all my pics in Photobucket and didn't realize that it would delete them from here.
> 
> All photos here.



You got some skills my friend! Awesome boat!


----------

